# 2lb conquest, Ebb&Flow style ENJOY THE PICS



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, so im ready to try hydroponics for the first time in my life, just transplanted the clones and it feels good.

PH 5.7
ppm 550
0 ppm Ro water 

Nutrients 
Floranova grow, in a week, ill switch to bloom

No supplements this grow, only FN

40g res
Airpump and air stones
1xpump that circulates the nutrient solution
393gph pump to flood table

1000w lumatek/hortilux
2x 450cfm vortex fans cooling the light
2x 300cfm active intake/exhaust 
yieldmaster 2 Reflector (nice double parabolic enclosed reflector)
Carbon filter is bigger than the one that was in there, it will be here next week.


oscillating vertical fan, dismantled and hung upside down to accommodate flood table, works great!

gh snapture pcv fittings with custom cut pvc for a flood table and a grotek flood table screwend to the frame and leveled off with a level, adjustments made with cardboard.

Also, had to build a support beam for the table, the water bows it down in the middle, but now three people can fit in it and it wont budge (we tried).


Intake cools from the a/c unit in my home, does the trick!

And last but not least, a cut of UK cheese gifted to me this afternoon!

Not sure of the authenticity, but if i know my buddy, its legit.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice set up again man, clean and clinical, very nice 
How long you vegging the clones? Is this more of a SOG style this time then?
Are you planning any training or just a more single cola style?


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, looks like your headed in the right direction.  do your pots have holes in the sides, or just bottom?


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah buddy sog all the way.

24 plants, gonna veg for a week or so.

loolagigi, yeah, just at the bottoms, but they are on the sides at the bottom, hope that helps!


----------



## Newbud (Jun 7, 2009)

What is your floor area plz?
And your max plant height? and room height?

Gota say its like a test lab or something, i'm admitadly a little lazy, great example of a grow room fella, making me feel a little guilty lol think i need to upgrade lol


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

the tent is 56"x56"

with the flood table, i have 4 feet of vertical grow space, the light is barely warm with as much cool air thats running through it.

I dont expect them to be over 3' tall tho, hopefully filled with buds!

i built the room the only way i thought it would work, didnt think it was that special, but ill take your kindness!


----------



## Newbud (Jun 7, 2009)

Got a question fella, do you moniter the temp of you canopy? And if so what do you like it to be?

I have been monitoring my room temps but kinda foolishly its only just dawned on me that the canopy level is quite considerably higher so i'm wondering what i should be aiming for?


----------



## skallie (Jun 7, 2009)

hiya jbonez your clone doesnt have the leaf structure of my u.k. cheese

ill post a pic tomorrow to show you mine.

NOT A GAY THING ILL SHOW YA MINE IF YOU SHOW ME YOURS

lol

later J ps your set up looks swell btw

skallie


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

please do man, i want to see the differences, and of course, this could be a cheese clone, grown from breeder seedstock most likely if not the original. Only thing that bums is that my buddy said my grow is much nicer than where the clone came from, Im gonna be growing some bubblicous from nirvana two, ill just clone them and see how it goes.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 7, 2009)

you and skalie might just have different phenos, but both could be the same strain.  The room looks great J, nice set-up.  I will be checking in, hope it finishes as well as it has started.
Just out of curiosity, why did you decide to go with just the Floranova?  I think you can push more weight with more additives, but I am not well versed in floranova.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

from a growing standpoint, the bud can only get as big as the environment lets it. Im replicating outdoors conditions right? right. so I dont see any reason to give the plants any more than they are capable of taking.

Floranova is balanced very well for use without the need for additives. Sure, if i was running co2 this grow, maybe give it some bloombastic or something, but im pretty sure i can get a couple lbs with just a basic nutrient that contains all the requirements for the plant.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 7, 2009)

ok I see, so the nova has everythign in it the plant needs.  I wasn't aware that you could veg with just that one nute and then flower with just the other.  I use 6 or 7 nutes at any given time, so I am really excited to see how this turns out. I would love nothing more than to have easier recipes.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 7, 2009)

are you for real?

thats alot of stuff to add.

ha ha, im going off of the lucas philosophy. He sais nothing else is needed if conditions are just right, yield will be great if the plant gets everything it needs.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 7, 2009)

nice setup bones..your ganna love hydro.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 7, 2009)

yeap.
hydrogen peroxide
GH micro
GH grow
GH bloom
dry KoolBloom (or liquid KoolBloom, I have used both)
floralicious plus

of course hydrogen peroxide isn't really a nute, but then I also have my ph up and ph down.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 7, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> nice setup bones..your ganna love hydro.


Hey JBonez, you've got a sweet setup going. You system is halfway between my tubs and an open flood table. I'll be very interested to watch this grow. Lots of pics man!

Good Luck!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 7, 2009)

Great looking set up JBonez will be watching


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey J,
 In pics #1 and #2 in your first post, what is that on the wall on the left?  A fan?  Are those strips of mylar on the fan? Again, awesome set-up, thanks for sharing.


----------



## skallie (Jun 8, 2009)

ditch the fan pulling air through the reflector j as its a waste of electric its doing nothing whatsoever.

i dont understand this pheno stuff but u.k. cheese is uk cheese so surely the strain cannot be different in any way or is it too early for me to have an intelligent discussion.

skallie


----------



## JBonez (Jun 8, 2009)

i agree skalie, i dont see how it can be a "pheno" unless like i said, its not a uk cheese, but maybe a form of cheese grown from seed, either way, im a try it out!

BTW, the second fan that is pulling air, keeps the pressure down, at first i had air coming out of the reflector when i was just blowing air, now i have a perfect flow of air and my temps are perfect, so, i think im gonna keep the second fan, lol.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 8, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Hey J,
> In pics #1 and #2 in your first post, what is that on the wall on the left?  A fan?  Are those strips of mylar on the fan? Again, awesome set-up, thanks for sharing.



that is a vertical oscillating fan with strips of aluminum tape on the vents to cut down on the turbulence.

i disassembled the fan and rigged it upside down so it could hang and still do its job.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice looking set up but is this your first time growing the Cheese?

24 plants will probably defeat your carbon filter.I had around 10 Cheese clones in a system with a new 150mm (6") carbon filter and it went through it like it wasnt there.

I had to fill up a bucket with fabric conditioner solution and play the output air over that which sorted things a treat.

Cheese isn't a big yielder and you don't want to flip them to 12/12 too early as with Cheese if you do that they come out Lowryder sized,below an oz and you are looking for about 1 1/2 oz per plant aren't you so I'd flip 'em at about 10" height and they'll end up about 26-28 inches tall.


----------



## skallie (Jun 8, 2009)

here is my uk cheese and a budded mature one at 8 weeks btw getting killed in 2 days time 

rockster may shed some light on whether he thinks its uk cheese.

i for one think not 

lol

skallie


----------



## slick (Aug 6, 2009)

hey skallie was there something wrong with ur plants in pic 3 and 4 or just normal due to hem being finished


----------



## IRISH (Aug 26, 2009)

20 days. any updates on this grow j?

i've used the floranova 2 part nutes going on two years. i like it for the simplicity of it. there are a few ammendments you can use towards end of flowering to boost essential oils, although, i just go with the fn straight thru til flush.

a true stoner product due to the ease of use, with great results. i could see me mixing 6-8 nutes w/ammendments. i would most likely slip in some area, and cause catastrophy. not one for keeping a log up that well, so fn is the best choice for me.

+ , did you see the lui , grown with nothing but fn bloom, grow, in my av?  ...

hope your grow is going well for you j...Irish...


----------

